# Circuito para sensor humedad Watermark



## upperground (Sep 18, 2007)

Estoy realizando un proyecto para mi clase, y por google encontré un circuito para un sensor de humedad ambiental SHT11 para lectura desde el puerto paralelo de la PC y además viene con un software "http://www.xlent.nl.tt/", muy buen material.
Pero mi interés es usar un sensor de humedad para suelos marca Watermark, cómo realizo el circuito? Agradecería mucha su ayuda. Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## upperground (Sep 18, 2007)

Me olvidaba, la página del fabricante del sensor de humedad de suelo Watermark es: http://www.irrometer.com/agcat.htm/
Ahi esta como "Soil moisture sensors".


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 19, 2007)

El link no funciona.
El sensor de quie tipo es capacitativo o resistivo, tipo piqueta?

Cual es la finalidad del proyecto ?


----------



## upperground (Sep 19, 2007)

El primer link es: http://www.xlent.nl.tt/ (aqui esta el circuito diseñado con el sensor de humedad ambiental SHT11 y software)

El segundo link es: http://www.irrometer.com/agcat.htm (aqui esta el sensor de humedad de suelos Watermark que quiero utilizar)

Y adicionalmente el link del fabricante del sensor de humedad ambiental SHT11, el empleado por el circuito ya diseñado:
http://www.sensirion.com/en/02_sens...mperature_sensor/02_humidity_sensor_sht11.htm


Según el fabricante, el sensor Watermark es de tipo resistivo. En el segundo link podrás verlo como es.

Lo que quiero es emplear un circuito como el del primer link pero con el sensor Watermark.

La finalidad es para un proyecto de tesis, a ver si es posible, no se.


----------



## tolblack (Jul 14, 2009)

hola nesesito saber si alguen a hecho alguna vez un sensor de humedad para que cuando la detecte me haga funcionar un extractor ya que con el 555 no me resulto porfa nesesito ayuuuda


----------

